# TX Two Step Fundraiser Fishing Tournament! Saturday, August 4th



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Texas Boys Outdoors is now working with Shriner's Hospital. Hope to see you there!

http://www.facebook.com/events/162240287827281/

http://www.texasboysoutdoors.org/pages/fishing-tournament


----------

